# Who sells longer length skinny jeans?



## Blushbaby (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm back in NY in December for 3 wks and really wanna stock up on straight legged jeans aswell as some coloured skinnies. Where will I be most likely to find coloured skinnies with an inside leg of say 33/34 inches?? I'm 5ft8 and do NOT entertain ankle swingers!
Forever 21 only do standard leg lengths! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks ladies x


----------



## carandru (Oct 29, 2008)

You could try express I know they make skinny jeans in varying lengths.  Not sure what your price range is though.

I would also check out Old navy, they can surprise you sometimes.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 29, 2008)

J Brand makes the best skinnies but they're pricey.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 30, 2008)

I just bought some skinny jeans at Guess. I need a longer inseam as well, 34/35".
they're great, I love the length! They look really good with heels. But, they are $89. I know they have them in black as well, but no other colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am having a hard time colored skinny jeans. I know Delia's has colored skinny jeans & they have longer inseams. I have never bought jeans from there, so I don't know how the sizing is.

dELiAs > denim > skinny
I hope that helps!


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions girls. I'd prefer to spend about $60 max but the sales will be on when I'm visiting so hopefully some of the higher end brands will have some decent discounts.

Loving that site Delia's - looks like my nearest store will be the one at the Staten Island Mall. Lawd, my boyf is gna think I'm MAD for crossing water in the name of fashion!!! I just called cust service and their Buy One Get One Half Price promotion will still be running in Dec so I'm VERY pleased about that.

I'll do some investigating re: Delia's sizing!

Thanks so much


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 30, 2008)

I was just about to suggest delias, I love their clothes! For the most part they run pretty true to size, although sometimes I find the bottoms to be on the large side (which I have no problem with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 30, 2008)

check american eagle.
i know their straights def, come in long sizes.
If you're ordering online, you might be able to get some long sizes in skinnies aswell. A lot of the time they don't carry a product in long in the store, but have them in long online. ALSO! 20% off online right now. woooott


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Doesn't American Eagle come up a bit small? I have a big ol' booty so need jean's that'll accomodate it. Will have a nosey on the website in a sec though.

Snow White, good to hear that Delia's come up a lil' large on the bum, that gives me hope! I called Delia's cust service yest and their Buy One Get One Half Price promo on their jeans is ongoing so I'm really pleased about that as I'll need to get to a store in person and try stuff on, rather than waste time ordering online, sending stuff back if it doesn't fit and waiting for my money to go back on my card iykwim.


----------



## jalisha (Dec 31, 2008)

american apparel does! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it's pretty pricey ;T


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't think AA will fit my body shape. I'm not straight up and down ..I dunno. If I get time to track a branch down, I'll go and have a nosey. Thank you.


----------



## CGBee (Jan 1, 2009)

joes jeans.
seven for all mankind.
american eagle. (i have a round bottom also)
j brand.
aeropostale.
citizens of humanity.
delias.


i just looked in my closet.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 1, 2009)

Forever 21
I am 5'6" and picked up skinny jeans from there and they are crazy long on me so give F21 a try? plus... they are cheap cheap I think I got em for like $15?


----------



## Brittni (Jan 1, 2009)

*ALLOY.COM* is really good for having long length jeans. I know one of my super tall friends always orders her jeans off of there.


----------



## CGBee (Jan 1, 2009)

i agree with you about alloy.
i used to order from them years ago
until i discovered premium denim.


im 5'10" and all the brands i listed are PERFECT for me.
and i can even wear 3-4 inch heels and they are still long enough.


----------



## NoHeroesAnymore (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'm back in NY in December for 3 wks and really wanna stock up on straight legged jeans aswell as some coloured skinnies. Where will I be most likely to find coloured skinnies with an inside leg of say 33/34 inches?? I'm 5ft8 and do NOT entertain ankle swingers!
Forever 21 only do standard leg lengths! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks ladies x_

 
It's the hardest to find colored skinnies :/ I'm 6'0ft and it seems they just don't fit right.


----------



## chellaxx (Jan 17, 2009)

J Brand. they do the best jeans imo!

If you're not looking for anything too pricey then Zara is a great alternative. Really long legs and an AMAZING fit.

Im soo picky about my jeans lol, so def check these out.


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

Definitely Alloy.com they have tons of options, colors, skinnies (and other styles), different lengths, brands, sizes....it's pretty cool.


----------

